# My reworked Pathfinder 15T



## leel33ml (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like a nice boat man! That tunnel will run shallow!


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Funny, I bought one of those about 7 years ago off a guy in North Georgia. He had moved up from Florida and had it sitting in a barn.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the 17T, a lot of them had broken stringers near the front, I had to remove the deck and repair them on mine. Loved how shallow the boat ran, but my back just couldn't handle it after a couple of years. Enjoy


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Here are some more pics of my rig- It is about 98% complete


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Jpscott1 said:


> Here are some more pics of my rig- It is about 98% complete
> View attachment 22583
> View attachment 22584
> View attachment 22585
> View attachment 22586


Love it, man. That thing is absolutely sick.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice work! Looks awesome. Where do you fish mainly?

Here's my redone 17. Also did it all myself with the exception of the paint. Took a couple years but pretty rewarding work.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

zthomas- I really like the blue paint- that looks sharp! I am in South Carolina. I am planning to tow it to 10,000 islands in the spring for an adventure.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Cool. I'd love to see that 10,000 Islands area sometime.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice. I miss being able to buy those Yamaha 2 strokes new.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That good looking boat can fish anywhere


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Great looking boat! Where did you get your Reflex decking from? Also i was curious what your coast guard label says, i have a 15t and the coast guard label is worn off? 

thank you


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I ordered the Reflex decking from Overboard Designs in Atlanta Georgia. I worked with the owner- Cibele Ziobrowsky. Her number is 678-714-7122. They are a Reflex dealer. Reflex has the Pathfinder 15T specs in their database and Overboard Designs can access the CAD drawings for the Pathfinder 15T and have the product cut and shipped to your home. They sent me CAD drawings to approve before the product was cut etc. It was a pretty simple process. 

In regards to the coast guard label- I am happy to send you a picture of it. Send me a private message with your cell number and I will send it. You should probably print one to keep in your boat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2018)

Great lookin little skiff!


----------



## Ernie Macias (Nov 26, 2019)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I had the 17T, a lot of them had broken stringers near the front, I had to remove the deck and repair them on mine. Loved how shallow the boat ran, but my back just couldn't handle it after a couple of years. Enjoy
> View attachment 21420


Hey Steve. I'm having to do the same repair on my 17'. How difficult was it to remove the front deck?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice work


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

You don’t have to remove the front deck, the stringers crack below the lower deck right about where you would step down from the front deck. I had a shop do it, the removed about 4’ of the deck up to the front deck, glassed the old stringers and put the same piece of deck back down. You couldn’t even see the seam.


----------

